# The WALL OF SHAME.



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

We all run across these jobs from time to time. So here is a place to put them, in the wall of shame.

This is for coats with a 6 inch knife. LOL.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> View attachment 10810
> We all run across these jobs from time to time. So here is a place to put them, in the wall of shame.
> 
> This is for coats with a 6 inch knife. LOL.
> View attachment 10810


Paint it with a push broom and call it good


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't know why the pics are coming out sideways.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I don't know why the pics are coming out sideways.


does It matter?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> does It matter?


Not really. The floor looked about the same when I got there.:blink:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Not really. The floor looked about the same when I got there.:blink:


you should tint your mud so you can say ...I did not do that


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> you should tint your mud so you can say ...I did not do that


One coat of green bucket over every square inch. :yes:


----------



## DDay (Mar 11, 2014)

Seems legit


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I don't know why the pics are coming out sideways.


The weight of the mud is tilting your pics sideways!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

No problem. We got it covered.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice work, Mr B.


----------



## Mudbronco (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow. Oh and a tip. Turn off the auto rotate button on your phone and the won't be sideways.


----------

